
Wanted urgently: People who know COBOL so states can process unemployment claims - ekglimmer
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/08/business/coronavirus-cobol-programmers-new-jersey-trnd/index.html
======
danaur
I emailed them and they said that they were getting tons of offers for help
and they gave me an interest form to give my details. The interest form even
asked if you wanted to be compensated for your work, so it reads like they are
not hurting for help all that much

------
nunez
I wonder how many of these institutions will take modernization projects more
seriously now that their leaders see the cost of immense technical debt
starting in front of them.

